# KompaktWakü in einem Lian Li PC-V750WX und i7-3770k



## MoeJoe1992 (12. Februar 2013)

*KompaktWakü in einem Lian Li PC-V750WX und i7-3770k*

Habe ein paar fragen zu dieser Kompo. Vileicht hat dies schon jemand gemacht oder weiß ob das überhaupt funktioniert.
1. Ist eine KompaktWakü mit 280 Radiator unterbringbar mit einem ATX Board?
2. Kann ich wenn ich eine KompaktWakü hinten an 120mm Lüfter montiere, die Wakü extern anbringen? (Schläuche ab durch die Schlauchdurchführung und wieder Schläuche befestigen)

Wenn ich den 280 Radiator mit 4 Lüftern versehen könnte wäre der Luft Druck und die Menge schon enorm sein und gut kühlen, dies wird aber wohl nur mit bastel Arbeit verbunden sein.

Wenn ich jetzt die variante nehme mit hinten dem 120 Radiator könnte man auch zwei Lüfter nehmen. Wenn dort aber der Radiator im Gehäuse wäre und dann noch en Lüfter ist das Ding bestimmt groß oder?
Die Lüfter der Wakü würde ich tauschen, habe da an Corsair SP 120 gedacht. (können aber auch andere werden)
Da würde dann auch noch ne frage aufkommen mit was für einer Geräuschkulisse ich ca. rechenn müsste im normal Betrieb / BF3.

Dem Gehäuse sollten Enermax Apollish Lüfter ansonsten spendiert werden mit blauen LEDs und alles geregelt über eine Lian Li PT-FN04


----------



## Uter (12. Februar 2013)

*AW: KompaktWakü in einem Lian Li PC-V750WX und i7-3770k*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

